
VoteOrBuy.com - tarouter
http://www.voteorbuy.com/
======
cheald
I have absolutely no idea what this site is, or why I should care. You're
asking me to give you something valuable - my email address; you should give
me something of value (information, screenshots, abstract) that makes the
trade worth it to me.

------
adelevie
Before I get asked to sign up for something, at least give a little bit of
value proposition information on the landing page. Use
visualwebsiteoptimizer.com to a/b test this and track conversions. I'll bet
you $1 of paypal monopoly money that conversions will increase with the added
info.

------
yosef
Sounds interesting! I wonder what it's about?

